# My Girls!



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

So Peanut and Buttercup are our pet mice and I wanted to show them off a bit, especially since today is the first time Peanut has ever let me take a picture of her 

Peanut



















Buttercup


















^^She came to Peanut's rescue and squeaked at me to leave them alone (at which point I did. I *did* interrupt them eating which is serious business around here, lol)

And a photo bomb. He's "The Token Black Guy" because we are totally unoriginal  
He's temporary and in there for breeding purposes.


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

And some fun ones of Buttercup



























^^She didn't much like the "other mouse", haha









^^The "other mouse" wound up being kind of cool though, haha.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i realy like buttercups colour


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you!
I picked her because of her colouring. I just wish I could figure exactly what it's called. At first I thought it was broken marked beige, but now she's got this drape of colour over her to half that I can't even venture a guess. She has a lovely personality to go with it. VERY protective of Peanut, too.


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Officially introducing The Token Black Guy.
We just call him Blacky though. :lol:
We really suck at naming our pets.


















(I assure you that crap in the background is not in the tank, haha. It's stuff we have sitting outside of it)









Being a good boy and keeping watch over the girlies.
Usually I find him and Peanut hiding under Buttercup, though










He's a funny little dude. Loves to lick the camera but isn't too sure of my hand, haha


----------

